# Marvell Ethernet driver (myk0) doesn't work any more after upgrade FreeBSD 7.0 to 7.1



## ideogon (Apr 8, 2009)

I installed the myk0 driver from http://www.marvell.com/drivers/search.do to get the Marvell 88E8056 Gigabit LAN to work on my ASUS M3A78-T (http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=731&l4=0&model=2321&modelmenu=1) motherboard.  This worked running FreeBSD 7.0.  However, since I've updated to FreeBSD 7.1, my system fails to establish a network connection using this driver.

I've also tried to revert the changes I've made to /etc/rc.conf so that my system uses the msk0 driver instead.  This doesn't work as well.  Is there any working FreeBSD 7.1 driver for the Marvell 88E8056?

Please help.  This problem has been plaguing me for a couple of months now.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## ale (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you reinstalled the driver after the upgrade?
According to msk(4), your nic should be supported.
Did you tried that?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 8, 2009)

Also see:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2716&highlight=myk0


----------

